# Cosas que NO debería hacer con Gentoo (y que hago)

## Solusan

Hola a tod@s,

Recientemente he tenido que instalar con cierto apremio ineludible una distro de linux, elegí Gentoo, pero para que 'de saque' funcionara todo, instalé Sabayon Linux.

Más tarde con la calma, re-emergí todo y cambié el kernel.

La cosa es, alguien ha optado por alguna solución de este tipo?

Lo habéis hecho con la distro de gentoo sóla, a mi normalmente me peta, y para gestionar LVM tienes que sentarte con un cafetito y paciencia.

Gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Sabayon usa sus propios mirrors para codigo fuente tengo entendido, osea que nunca va a ser un Gentoo hasta que no descargues el sistema completo de los servidores de réplica de Gentoo y no hayas usado las Gentoo-Sources.

Dejando eso de lado, por que no? El resultado final va a ser bastante parecido, pero con código compilado para i586.

Salud!

----------

## Solusan

Pues lo cierto es que al hacer un emerge --sync tira de los repositorios de Gentoo.

 :Confused: 

Juraría.

----------

## Solusan

Si si ...

Confirmado.

Tira de los repos de Gentoo.

```
 emerge gentoo-sources

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r9 to /

Adjusting permissions recursively: '/var/tmp/ccache'

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/linux-2.6.22.tar.bz2'

--11:33:51--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/linux-2.6.22.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.22.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 156.56.247.195, 140.211.166.134, 216.165.129.135, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|156.56.247.195|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 45,119,878 (43M) [application/x-tar]

```

----------

## Solusan

Y parece ser que con eselect aparace todo lo necesario:

```
eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.20-sabayon-r3 *

  [2]   linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

```

Seguiremos informando  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kropotkin

interesante idea para tener en pc operativo y con gentoo lo mas rápido posible, instalar sabayon y luego solo emerger las cosas.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Eso me pasa por hablar sin saber de lo que hablo....   :Very Happy: 

 *kroptokin wrote:*   

> interesante idea para tener en pc operativo y con gentoo lo mas rápido posible, instalar sabayon y luego solo emerger las cosas. 
> 
> Saludos.

 

Amigo Solusan, podrías decirme que cflags usa sabayon? ya no quiero hablar de mas pero juraría que la unica vez que vi uno funcionando, compilaba para i586...

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Eso me pasa por hablar sin saber de lo que hablo....  
> 
>  *kroptokin wrote:*   interesante idea para tener en pc operativo y con gentoo lo mas rápido posible, instalar sabayon y luego solo emerger las cosas. 
> 
> Saludos. 
> ...

 

Solo por puntualizar: Sabayon es un proyecto separado de Gentoo. Está basado en Gentoo, pero no es Gentoo, y no tiene soporte alguno de Gentoo.

No se trata de "un overlay más". Sabayón modifica paquetes clave, empezando por la toolchain, y por el kernel. Además, los binarios vienen compilados con optimizaciones consideredas algo agresivas. Si se quiere instalar Gentoo, el único método válido es seguir el handbook de Gentoo.

Si se quiere instalar Sabayon, pues nada, se instala Sabayon, pero teniendo en cuenta lo que eso implica.

Para empezar, es imposible diagnosticar fallos de compilación, y cualquier bug de ese tipo que se de en un sistema Sabayon, será marcado como inválido, a no ser que se pueda reproducir en un Gentoo estándar.

----------

## Solusan

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Eso me pasa por hablar sin saber de lo que hablo....  
> 
> Amigo Solusan, podrías decirme que cflags usa sabayon? ya no quiero hablar de mas pero juraría que la unica vez que vi uno funcionando, compilaba para i586...
> 
> Salud!

 

Buenas!

Pue esto es lo que lleva:

```
CFLAGS="-Os -march=x86-64 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## Solusan

Parece que está llevando más faena de lo que parecía.

Lo que pasa es que admés he tenido que cambiar el perfil a server y cambiar la arquitectura....

:/

----------

## ensarman

LDFLAGS???? nunca las use??? que beneficio traen? algun linkeamiento mejor de librerias o algo asi???

----------

## Solusan

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> LDFLAGS???? nunca las use??? que beneficio traen? algun linkeamiento mejor de librerias o algo asi???

 

Pues lo cierto es que no se...

Venían con Sabayon (me descoloca no saber que es exactamente el logo, me suena a huella de pie de pollo)

----------

## sirope

 *Solusan wrote:*   

>  *el_macnifico wrote:*   LDFLAGS???? nunca las use??? que beneficio traen? algun linkeamiento mejor de librerias o algo asi??? 
> 
> Pues lo cierto es que no se...
> 
> Venían con Sabayon (me descoloca no saber que es exactamente el logo, me suena a huella de pie de pollo)

 

El sabayón es un postre de origen italiano. Crema fluida, de tipo mousse, a base yema de huevo, de azúcar y de vino. Efectivamente, el logo es una huella de pie de pollo... Pero no tengo la menor idea del porqué.. ¿Será el huevo?... Un poco más de esa gracia de los pollos se puede apreciar en los rangos de los foros...

baby hen

sharecropper

old dear hen

your farmer

Y algo un poco más curioso es esta frase que estaba en la página antigua:

For our hens, that produce eggs. For our grapes, that produce wine. For ourselves, that want things that just work.

Salu2!

----------

## Solusan

 *sirope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y algo un poco más curioso es esta frase que estaba en la página antigua:
> 
> For our hens, that produce eggs. For our grapes, that produce wine. For ourselves, that want things that just work.
> ...

 

Menuda paja mental, no?

 :Smile: 

Lo cierto es que el Logo no me gusta nada, el color corporativo me gusta menos Uel de Ubuntu tampoco me gusta). Y por alguna razón no puedo dejar de poner el acento al final de la palabra: Sabayón, y claro se parece a sabañón.

Cosas que pasan.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Solusan wrote:*   

>  *el_macnifico wrote:*   LDFLAGS???? nunca las use??? que beneficio traen? algun linkeamiento mejor de librerias o algo asi??? 
> 
> Pues lo cierto es que no se...
> 
> Venían con Sabayon (me descoloca no saber que es exactamente el logo, me suena a huella de pie de pollo)

 

Las LDFLAGS son parámetros que se le pasan al enlazador.

Cuando se compila un programa, se van construyendo ficheros .o a partir de los fuentes. Los .o son ficheros binarios, que contienen secuencias de código ejecutable, aunque no son ejecutables en el mismo sentido que el binario final. Para convertirse en programas autosuficientes (hasta el punto que un fichero de código que enlaza dinámicamente puede serlo) tiene que ser procesado por el enlazador, de forma que todas las referencias a funciones y variables externas sean resueltas. 

Usando las ldflags se le pueden pasar parámetros al enlazador para que haga cosas especiales, de la misma forma que para pasarle parámetros al compilador gcc usamos las cflags. El enlazador más corriente que vamos a encontrar en un sistema gnu linux es "ld". Si quereis saber más acerca del enlazador, y de las flags que admite, tan solo hay que mirar su página man. Sin embargo, con esto digo lo mismo que digo normalmente con las cflags: si no sabéis que hacen, lo más racional es no usarlas. Hay un motivo porque el cual no se usan de forma predeterminada.

----------

## Solusan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Usando las ldflags se le pueden pasar parámetros al enlazador para que haga cosas especiales, de la misma forma que para pasarle parámetros al compilador gcc usamos las cflags. El enlazador más corriente que vamos a encontrar en un sistema gnu linux es "ld". Si quereis saber más acerca del enlazador, y de las flags que admite, tan solo hay que mirar su página man. Sin embargo, con esto digo lo mismo que digo normalmente con las cflags: si no sabéis que hacen, lo más racional es no usarlas. Hay un motivo porque el cual no se usan de forma predeterminada.

 

Pero hombre, no nos dejes así...  :Smile: 

Por que no se usan de forma predeterminada?

 :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

Pues por el mismo motivo que no se considera saludable usar la mayor parte de las CFLAGS de forma global.

Tanto en cuestión de CFLAGS como LDFLAGS, un flag determinado puede ser conveniente o no, dependiendo del programa, y por eso, manternerlas de forma global para todo el sistema (excepto excepciones como -march, u otras que no afectan al código resultante, como -pipe) no es buena idea setear flags de dicho tipo de forma global.

Como ya dije por ahí en alguna otra ocasión, en el 99.9% de los casos, nadie mejor que un desarrollador sabe que flags pueden beneficiar a sus programas, para eso están los makefiles y los scripts de compilación. Por norma general, un desarrollador incluye aquellas optimizaciones que están pensadas para darle un determinado fin a un programa dado. Si un usuario piensa que es más listo que los desarrolladores de los programas (los cuales se supone que conocen sus programas mejor que el usuario final), entonces probablemente ese usuario no sea muy inteligente.

Lo único cierto es que, de forma eventual, los ldflags -incluyendo los así llamados "seguros"- romperán la compilación de algo, y nos darán unos bonitos dolorcitos de cabeza.

Hay que tener en cuenta una cosa también: los ldflags, pueden influir algo en el tiempo de enlazado, pero nada más. Es decir, una vez enlazado en memoria, un programa desempeñará de forma análoga sean cuales sean los ldflags. Lo cual quiere decir que en algunos casos se pueden obtener mejores tiempos de carga (nada milagroso, por supuesto), pero en ningún caso se va a obtener un mejor desempeño una vez arrancado el programa.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Estaba esperando el comentario de i92guboj para decidirme a poner o no ldflags en mi make.conf.

Se quedará así como está, sin ldflags, después de leer todo esto.

@i92guboj: Como siempre, gracias por compartir.

Salud!

----------

## Solusan

Siguiendo con estas raras lineas de razonamiento.

Cuales serían los pasos a seguir, de una forma aproximada, claro.

1.- Instalar Sabayon Linux de forma 'core'

2.- Eliminar los paquetes mask. 

3.- Revisar /etc/make.conf todas las USE y las CFLAGS

4.- Cambiar el perfil si es que se quiere instalar un server (por ejemplo).

5.- emerge -e world

Si?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Solusan wrote:*   

> Siguiendo con estas raras lineas de razonamiento.
> 
> Cuales serían los pasos a seguir, de una forma aproximada, claro.
> 
> 1.- Instalar Sabayon Linux de forma 'core'
> ...

 

Ni idea, no he instalado Sabayon jamás. Solo se que si se quiere instalar Gentoo, ¿por qué complicarse con Sabayon para luego transformarlo? Sería más fácil simplemente usar Gentoo desde primera hora. O si se quiere instalar Sabayon, entonces usar los docs de Sabayon. Perdona si la respuesta no es todo lo concreta que debiera, pero no entiendo bien la pregunta.

----------

## Solusan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ni idea, no he instalado Sabayon jamás. Solo se que si se quiere instalar Gentoo, ¿por qué complicarse con Sabayon para luego transformarlo? Sería más fácil simplemente usar Gentoo desde primera hora. O si se quiere instalar Sabayon, entonces usar los docs de Sabayon. Perdona si la respuesta no es todo lo concreta que debiera, pero no entiendo bien la pregunta.

 

Por que en 7 clicks tengo instalada la distro y eso me ahorra tiempo y gano en calidad de vida  :Smile: 

Luego de haber mirado el tiempo que tardo entre una instalación y la otra aun emergiendo el mundo y la verdad es que gano tiempo con esta solución que aunque peregrina, trato de dejar lo más académica posible.

----------

## Annagul

 *Solusan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por que en 7 clicks tengo instalada la distro y eso me ahorra tiempo y gano en calidad de vida 
> 
> Luego de haber mirado el tiempo que tardo entre una instalación y la otra aun emergiendo el mundo y la verdad es que gano tiempo con esta solución que aunque peregrina, trato de dejar lo más académica posible.

 

El tiempo que ganas en esos 7 clics lo perderás después "transformando" una distribución en otra. ¿Por qué no instalas Sabayon y después usas Sabayon? Para convertirla en una Gentoo "limpia" necesitarás un profundo conocimiento de la distribución, lo que te llevará a leer bastante documentación y mucho tiempo... probablemente más de lo que necesitarías para leer el Manual de Gentoo.

No quiero imaginar el trabajo que costaría instalar Ubuntu y después transformarla en una Debian  :Shocked: 

----------

## YosWinK

 *Solusan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por que en 7 clicks tengo instalada la distro y eso me ahorra tiempo y gano en calidad de vida 
> 
> 

 

¿Ganas en calidad de vida? Relativo. Si pierdes el soporte por parte de los desarrolladores y probablemente generes problemas cuyo origen sea desconocido (fruto de toquetear parámetros como LDFLAGS o utilizar parches en toolchain) no sería precisamente ganar en calidad de vida.

Si has realizado ese método y piensas utilizar bugzilla, por favor, deja claro que el sistema es un sabayon modificado.

Como bien te ha dicho i92guboj, si instalas gentoo, utilizas gentoo si instalas sabayon utilizas sabayon. No hay ningún método documento y probado (que yo conozca) que permita pasar de una a otra de manera limpia.

----------

## i92guboj

Si quieres una solución rápida para instalar gentoo en cualquier equipo, simplemente crea tu propio repositorio de binarios, o un simple cd con los paquetes, o monta tu portage con el binhost por red, o crea tu cd con un stage4... En fin, hay tantas formas de hacerlo que hacen que replicar instalaciones de Gentoo sea tan fácil y rápido que da risa, y puedes tener Gentoo andando en minutos.

Lo que no se es si hay repositorios binarios oficiales o no. Nunca he estado muy pegado a ese tema.

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> Menuda paja mental, no?
> 
> Lo cierto es que el Logo no me gusta nada, el color corporativo me gusta menos Uel de Ubuntu tampoco me gusta). Y por alguna razón no puedo dejar de poner el acento al final de la palabra: Sabayón, y claro se parece a sabañón.

 

Eso es porque tienes muy buena meca, seguro escribes al tacto. Eres de los pocos que escriben acentos.

Pero ese es otro cuento, lo que venía a decir es que he contruido TODO mi sistema con las LDFLAGS del tuto, (Y de agregado en ~x86) y absolutamente ningún paquete me ha dado problemas.. A decir verdad esperaba necesitar un poco más de aspirina.. Ah, excepto splashutils.. Pero has sido el único caso, y todo lo que tuve que hacer, fue comentarlas!.. Eso sí, ningún milagro.

SaLu2! y sin miedo a las LDFLAGS!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Solusan

Bueno....

Visto lo visto a mi también, ya psicológicamente, me da mal royo hacer según que inventos :/

Por cierto, alguien sabe donde mirar si el módulo de la interfaz de red que se carga en la gentoo es compatible con un  Dell Poweredge 2950 ?

Gracias.

----------

